# Cobia



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

A buddy of mine went Cobia fishing last Thursday and saw over 200 Cobia. I am going Tomorrow. I think there are still a lot around.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck and let us know!


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

*cobia*

im eager to know if theres still a lot of cobia around, let us know


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Lots of fish off sandbridge today....Way out.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the report!


----------

